
Red Hat jumps, IBM shares dip on cloud mega-merger - doppp
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/business/red-hat-jumps--ibm-shares-dip-on-cloud-mega-merger-10876570
======
pbarnes_1
This is generally how mergers work, yes.

